# best place to buy a yoder smoker



## lpbbq (Mar 25, 2014)

hello yoder owners.I'm getting ready to order my new yoder 640.my question is where did you buy yours and how was the service,delivery and condition when you got it?I live in Illinois so waiting for the weather to change before I order. thanks


----------



## seenred (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't own a Yoder myself, but my understanding is that All Things BBQ in Wichita, Kansas is their certified dealer.  You might check there first.  Also, I believe you can do a dealer search on Yoder's website...you might find a dealer closer to you.

Red


----------



## show me smoke (Mar 25, 2014)

I bought mine at the Kcbs banquet last year in Kansas city.  Got a better deal on it and they dropped it off on the way back to Yoder ks.  Check and see if their are any trade shows coming up in your area.  Maybe you will get lucky and they will be there.  They would rather sell one than pack it back home.


----------



## jtrainor56 (Mar 26, 2014)

I purchased mine from All Things BBQ along with a half pallet of pellets. 

I ordered on a Monday morning and received it on the following Tuesday.

You can't go wrong ordering from them.

Joe


----------



## lpbbq (Mar 26, 2014)

thanks for the replys.I just ordered the ys 640 from atbbq. larry


----------



## jjme22 (Mar 27, 2014)

I ordered from All Things BBQ and got my 640 last week, great people to work with. They had what I wanted.

Cooked a couple butts and 2 loins last weekend. Works good!


----------



## njfoses (Mar 27, 2014)

Ordering from all things bbq is basically the same as ordering from Yoder directly.  It is the same owner.


----------



## jtrainor56 (Mar 28, 2014)

I agree except Yoder will not sell direct if you have a dealer nearby. I have a dealer just over an hour from me, the problem was that by the time I paid for shipping to his location and paid tax and paid for a rental truck and gas to pick it up, it would have cost me more than what I paid for a half pallet of pellets plus the additional shipping. And I probably would not have gotten the pellets by ordering direct.

Joe.


----------

